# UNT - Unith Limited



## Bobby (17 January 2007)

Check out the sell depth on this   

What do you think ?

Bob.


----------



## Novski (17 January 2007)

*Re: QXQ  depth ?*



			
				Bobby said:
			
		

> Check out the sell depth on this
> 
> What do you think ?
> 
> Bob.




Just one big boulder in the way Bob at 60c and then...flat, clear ground


----------



## scsl (18 January 2007)

*Re: QXQ - Q Limited*

One of the 'Red Hot Stocks' in the latest Smart Investor magazine - see p.34



> Australian web ad spend will this year surpass radio to become the third-largest media segment after newspapers and TV. Q began as a digital printing business and migrated into interactive marketing thorough the recent acquisitions of 3 Dimension Interactive, Project Services and Link Marketing. The company has just replenished its coffers with a $4.7 million issue and its market capitalisation understates its potential



I was thinking that with talk on this forum (especially in the new biotech thread) of money leaving (the smaller companies) mining sector, in search of the next big profit, will companies like Q Limited benefit? 

I think that if you take a top-down approach and believe strongly that internet ad spending will continue to experience high growth, you can't go without having a closer look at Q. 

What about a technical perspective? Anyone care to comment on sp action? QXQ has been flying of late, up from 2 cents in October to today's close of 5.3 cents.


----------



## mcostalos (17 February 2007)

*QXQ*

Has anyone been following this penny stock?

Saturday, 17 February 2007 4:49:24 PM

Aussie Expansion On The Cards as First Rate Sold To Q Limited 

Jon Ostler  
By Martin Kelly, Editor, Search Engine Room

THE rapid growth of NZ Search, Performance and Email Marketing company First Rate is set to continue with Australia the major expansion priority following its sale to ASX-listed minnow Q Limited. 

First Rate fetched an initial $A2.32 million cash plus incentives up to 2009 in a deal that marks the emergence of Q Limited as the latest mover in the race to acquire digital marketing assets (think BlueFreeway). 

It also gives First Rate’s “angel investor” Sparkbox an ideal exit opportunity and provides the company with a powerful Australian network via the Q Limited Board, which counts former Victorian Premier Jeff Kennett as a director, and sister companies such as 3 Dimension Interactive. 

Founder and Managing Director, Jon Ostler, will stay with the company and commented tonge-in-cheek: “I am very satisfied that the masterplan actually eventuated.” 

But there is still a long way to go, he said, emphasizing that was simply the next step in the evolution of First Rate. 

“We have been growing at 100% a year for the past six years I believe that revenue will continue growing at that rate for the next few years,” Ostler said. 

First Rate’s Revenue for the 12 months to October, 2006, was NZ$3.4 million. 

It has 20 employees and offices in Auckland and Sydney. 

Search Engine Optimisation, Paid Search and Performance Marketing are First Rate’s major business streams. 

In addition, the company operates an ad network plus a proprietary campaign and website conversion measurement system.

“We also do a lot of digital strategy work with larger clients as well which seems to be where a lot of SEM’s have gone. 

“I think that’s because we are working so closely with the numbers – than say a display agency does – so we can get down to the nitty-gritty.” 

Melbourne-based Q Limited also owns 3 Dimension Interactive, Project Services Australia and QDi Direct Press. First Rate will now share premises with 3 Dimension Interactive in Sydney. 

Negotiations took around six months and were initiated by Mark Halstead, the founder of 3 Dimension Interactive and a board member of Q Limited.


----------



## lcl999 (21 June 2008)

*Re: QXQ - Q Limited*

ANZ had a big chunk of this via Opes Prime. I think they have ditched most, perhaps all. Anyway ANZ ane no longer a significant shareholder so they are below 5%.

Which made me think it should start looking up. 2.6cents looked like a support level some time ago, it should get back to that - well maybe.

Anyway, its the only stock that I have MILLIONS of shares in. It makes me feel good even if they are a penny dreadful!


----------



## qb7 (30 January 2010)

*Re: QXQ - Q Limited*

What do people think of Q limited?  

QXQ appears to be trading a very low P/E ratios, in a growth industry and finally starting to make money. Also its earn-out periods have finished and paid by the equity raising, but it still is underperforming?


----------



## lcl999 (2 February 2010)

*Re: QXQ - Q Limited*

I used to have this stock. During that time I received extensive correspondence from a major and aggrieved shareholder. Basically he was questioning the strategy of the incumbent board, and raised governance issues.

From memory, one was why the company secretary, working part-time, and a close relative of a senior board member, was being paid what seemed to be a disproportionately high salary.
Another issue was a consulting firm which was paid substantial fees when a QXQ board member had a major shareholding in that firm.

There were other issues as well.

Of course this was one side of a difference of opinion, however the board did not make a good job of defending nor explaining its decisions. I guess they did not have to. Nevertheless I formed the opinion that the existing board was unlikely to steer QXQ to great hights, and sold out.


----------



## System (19 January 2015)

On January 19th, 2015, Q Limited (QXQ) changed its name and ASX code to Crowd Mobile Limited (CM8).


----------



## richierouse (20 April 2016)

We caught up with Domenic Carosa, CEO of Crowd Mobile (CM8) directly after their half year 2016 results. We discuss the result, the underlying business, the Track acquisition, the growth in its subscription revenue streams and the catalysts for the stock for 2016, including expansion into Asia & South America.

Click below to watch:


----------



## swami2 (10 October 2016)

*CM8 crowdmobile + Viacom = nothing to get excited about*

Crowd Mobile's announcement released this morning, might get some shareholders excited but in reality, The licensing of Viacom brand names is hardly exclusive and any revenue will depend on crowd Mobile having avenues of free exposure, something that they  are having trouble with at the moment.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20161010/pdf/43bv8c8spv9z46.pdf
Most of the companies traffic is bought or entrapped traffic and their income model is more than less a arbitrage model, where they hope to make more from a customer than what they paid to get that customer.
Viacom itself is a struggling company, down over 36% for the year and well down from their all time high of $80 a share.
https://www.google.com/finance?q=NASDAQ:VIAB&ei=p8L6V8HSI9KO0QSSrLSQBw

Crowd Mobile's biggest focus should be, in my opinion, to make their existing income model sustainable.
Their Annual report and their overloaded debt and their struggle to raise money, suggests that it's not working at the moment.
Developing low tier celeb apps, with no avenues of free exposure seems a distraction to me


----------



## swami2 (13 October 2016)

*CM8- The scam of self promotional research reports*

Crowdmobile, in their desperation to  get their spp fully subscribed have paid a US consulting firm $65,000 to do a research report.
Now this RM consulting group are not a registered member of Finra, nor is a registered broker or dealer, but is primarily used by struggling small cap companies to lift their profile. in other words appeal to retail investors.
this company has no expertise in CrowdMobile's industry but they talk it up like they are experts.
When a company pays for self promotion, your best bet is to be very very wary.
http://crowdmobile.com/wp-content/u...-Report-By-RB-Milestone-Group-Oct-12-2016.pdf

All in my opinion of course!


----------



## So_Cynical (13 October 2016)

Added CM8 to a watch list a couple of weeks ago, cant remember why...must have a decent look.


----------



## swami2 (14 October 2016)

So_Cynical said:


> Added CM8 to a watch list a couple of weeks ago, cant remember why...must have a decent look.




Start with their financials the covenants surrounding their debts.
Then their modus operandi of their subscription model.
A look into the history of the CEO's former company would be advisable as well.

Love your name by the way. It's how I feel.


----------



## swami2 (20 October 2016)

*Re: CM8 - Crowd Mobile Capital Raise Fail*

CrowdMobile tried to raise 1.5 million from it's shareholders by offering 9,600,000 shares @16 cents each.
Only 640,000 were applied for.
Underwriters (the directors)are committed to take 3.1 million which must be a shock to their system.

The raising of only 600K must put them perilously close to breaching their convertible note covenants of having $3 million cash in the kitty at all times.

Interesting times ahead!


----------



## swami2 (28 October 2016)

*Re: CM8 - Crowd Mobile Capital Raise Fail*

10 days after rights closure, only one director has fronted up with the underwriting and it's not founder and ceo and chief spruiker Dom Carosa.
C'mon Dom, support the CR like you encouraged all Mum's and Dads to.
With the equivalent of $834,000 in salary for 2106, you shouldn't be short of a penny.


https://twitter.com/stockswami/status/791529909185228800


----------



## System (21 December 2018)

On December 21st, 2018, Crowd Mobile Limited changed its name to Crowd Media Holdings Limited.


----------



## Ann (15 May 2019)

Up 188.24% so far today to .032c

*Crowd Media signs PJ Masks, Expedia and other brands as it looks to shave costs*
_
Cash strapped media and marketing company Crowd Media (ASX: CM8) has signed up four new international brands including PJ Masks, Expedia and N26 and Pasta Garofalo, as it continues with its strategic review into cutting operational costs.


Crowd Media will provide digital marketing services, including digital influencer marketing for the brands, which comprise popular children’s cartoon series PJ Masks, and leading worldwide travel website Expedia.


According to Crowd Media, the new agreements showcase the company’s ability to service brands in Europe across multiple languages and digital platforms such as Facebook, Instagram, Snapchat and YouTube._

The news sent Crowd Media’s share price soaring almost 53% to $0.026 before mid-day on huge volume. More...


----------



## System (16 June 2020)

Crowd Media Holdings signs ‘VITAL’ European sales agreement


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 June 2020)

System said:


> Crowd Media Holdings signs ‘VITAL’ European sales agreement



yeah, two titans of the industry combining to WIN WIN

from the blurb







> This EU based social media, influencer marketing and social commerce partnership, will include the promotion and sale on a Direct to Consumer (D2C) model of some of VITAL’s brands into the European market, as well as development and execution of an all-encompassing digital marketing campaign across Europe.
> 
> This includes brands that can assist in the fight against COVID-19.



Phew, great news; there's a Covid strategy too

And influencers; nothing fickle there. Solid and sincere all the way


----------



## System (12 November 2020)

CM8 looks to be at the forefront of conversational commerce


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 November 2020)

System said:


> CM8 looks to be at the forefront of conversational commerce




Conversational commerce has been around since 2015, when by Chris Messina, the inventor of the hashtag, mentioned it in a short post on the Medium website. It is a simple concept really.

Conversational commerce is about putting *the conversation *back into the customer experience.

The catch is, this *is done via messaging services and technological means.*

That’s not to say you shouldn’t have a conversation with your customers if they walk into your bricks and mortar store, however you should consider a tech function that also makes it easy for customers to relate to who you are what you are selling.

We now live in an era where communication is a technological experience, so it makes sense that conversational commerce is at the forefront of commercial thinking.

The increased use of messaging services have been proven to coincide with or improve the sales process as it enables customers to interact with businesses via chatting conversations instead of direct calls.

Customers generally interact via messaging and chat apps like Facebook Messenger, WhatsApp, or WeChat.

ASX listed Crowd Media (ASX: CM8) is a tech-based, vertically integrated social commerce business selling unique state-of-the-art products and services that are integral to the lives of its customers......

_.... read all about it...._


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 November 2020)

and clearly, something is afoot




__





						CM8 looks to be at the forefront of conversational commerce – Aussie Stock Forums Articles
					






					www.aussiestockforums.com


----------



## greggles (16 February 2021)

CM8 has broken its downtrend today and is currently up 38.6% to 6.1c.

$7,528,000 in revenue in the last six months. Operating loss of $667,00 in the last quarter on revenue of $4,016,000. It won't take much to turn that operating loss into a profit with revenue increasing and management cutting costs.

Interesting Investor Presentation released on 10 February if anyone is interested in taking a deep dive into what CM8 are up to. Interesting stuff.


----------



## greggles (14 October 2021)

No price sensitive announcements for CM8 recently, but it has been moving up in the last week and is currently at previous resistance at 3c. 

Something brewing?


----------



## greggles (26 November 2021)

greggles said:


> No price sensitive announcements for CM8 recently, but it has been moving up in the last week and is currently at previous resistance at 3c.
> 
> Something brewing?
> 
> View attachment 131510




CM8 now over 4c and gathering momentum after capitalising on Facebook's Metaverse announcement.


----------



## System (7 December 2022)

On December 7th, 2022, Crowd Media Holdings Limited (CM8) changed its name and ASX code to Unith Limited (UNT).


----------

